
Apple is holding me at ransomware - kbatdorf
https://medium.com/@kevinbatdorf/apple-care-holding-me-ransom-to-remove-ransomware-769571fba69a
======
KiDD
The $30 is a charge from the 3rd party company iCare. An actual Apple Store
would not charge such a fee to remove firmware password.

